
Almost half of all cars sold in Norway in 2019 are electric cars - onetimemanytime
https://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/almost-half-of-all-cars-sold-in-norway-in-2019-are-electric-cars-1.1281058
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20325744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20325744)

------
jonknee
Fascinating that people like paying less for things.

